# June 2012 Prep Journal & To-Do List



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

RAIN! I stood out in the rain and put my buckets under the down spout and filled them up. carried them over to the garden and strategically placed then for the next dry spell. Both rain barrels are full again!!

I'm sure I did something else today....but after 4 weeks of almost no rain, I can't see past the rain. I pray the rest of you that are "drying out" get a good all day soaker, too, SOON!


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Went to Salv Army thrift, the help was just putting out a box of Tillia Foodsaver canisters. 3 of the smooth sided ones, 3 of the canisters with handles, some tubing and 3 wide mouth jar adapters to use with the canister lids.

$10!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

(used the post from today , to start this month's thread)

Link to prior thread so you can catch up with what you may have missed....

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...ess/441621-may-2012-prep-journal-do-list.html


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

After going back and forth about it for a few years, dh and I went last night to pick up 6 guinea keets. We are hoping they will help with the bugs in the garden and give all the other animals alarm when a predator may be nearby. We now have to decide if we will train them to bunk with the goats or build a separate shed for them. We can't have them with the chickens as the chickens are not allowed to free range during garden season. The lady we bought them from was a wealth of knowledge and I'm glad to have met her. She took time to answer all our questions and said if we had any more, to just give her a call. 

I also bought myself a gift with some winnings I had from a photo contest. Dh was at a Stihl dealer looking at weedeaters and I saw the Stihl Yard Boss Tiller. It was a thing of beauty. It came with the optional wheel kit which was a dealer promotion. I told dh to ask the seller what kind of deal he could make if we bought both a trimmer and the tiller. We didn't get too much off the price but he did throw in a couple of things. Dh also bought two packs of the Stihl oil because there was a promotion that would double your warranty if bought. So, even though our wallets are lighter, we have some nice equipment and four year warranties on them. 

I had been drooling over the new small tillers. I was given one off Freecycle years ago but dh was never able to get it operational. It finally started running better but then the gas tank started leaking. We are trading it and a vintage vitamix I picked up at an estate sale to one of our friends for a utility trailer.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

HBG - Very Cool!!

I have tomatos, cukes and corn to pick this am! Ummmm! 
The heat has really cranked up here - so early pickin!

Still Vac packin away.
I have to clean a fridge for the new veggies.

Planning a trip to the range......I need a shoot-um-up fix!

Got caught in a early morning thunder storm......I now have new hail damage on my auto 

******LATER in the day***** Well, I went and bought myself a couple of more .....ahem....necessities....a Sig Sauer p 238 for CC AND a Springfield XDM 45 sub compact.....just cause I like them.
We did a good bit of ammo stock up. New ears and eyes and a few other things. Feels good to get back to prepping again.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Working like mad on my budget at the moment - might not sound like much of a prep item, but it badly needs doing. I think I should have been an accountant as I am obviously VERY good at begin creative with the figures LOL

Anyway - finally did a real cash projection and it wasn't pretty - so now walking around the house with a notebook in my hand trying to figure out how we can not spend anything 

Working on improving the fencing to make keeping the goats a little more efficient.

Still experimenting with how much food I can produce in containers on our balcony


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

The long awaited gun stores are open!! We have 2 new ones!! The one in town is small and just starting out, but will be nice to have them in the neighborhood. All their "hunting" stuff was supposed to arrive last Wednesday, it didn't. So it about 90% personal defense at the moment. So they aren't using the show room yet. They are in an old car dealership (we had 3 big dealerships when we moved here 14 yrs ago and a few small local used lots, now there is only on local used lot). 

The other store is a satellite store for the locally owned store we like that's over an hour away. They have a HUGE draw of people and have VERY good prices. DH and I stopped in last night and looked and saw they had the gun FIL has been looking all over for. So this morning we all met up there and FIL got his Hi Point 9mm carbine.. (which are built over near the main store, wonder if they have an "in" and that's why they were able to get some in??). SO after lunch and some tinkering to fix FIL's laptop (DH is the family computer expert) we took it out to the range. OMG that is FUN to shoot!! Tactical looking guns are NOT my style (I love my 12 ga with the the suede boot and sling), but it has NO recoil and is so short barreled that I see why it would be a perfect home defense gun. 

I think DH just "won", lol.....he's been wanting one too - but with us already having 13 or more guns, he hasn't brought it up (he's learned a quick conversation followed by months of silence on the subject is the best way to get what he wants-any "pushing or nudging" will be met with close mindedness). I saw the smile in his eyes when I mentioned that maybe ours should be 45, since all FIL's guns will come to us one day....then we'd have 2 chambered in very popular ammos......but then again, have 2 identical ones give you the ability to fix one from the other in SHTF. Yeah, I think he has me wrapped around his little finger, lol.

Oh, impressed FIL's girlfriend. I shot the Mosin Nagent. It kicks, but it's fun, too.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

It doesn't seem like it is June already!

Yesterday - Friday I received a phone call and then made a trip down to town. It seems that my 10 day waiting period was finally over, and I was able to go and pick up my latest firearm - a lightly used (intact blueing/ clean shiny bore, with a tight action) Taurus revolver chambered in .38 special with a 4 inch barrel. It was acquired from my friend (a fellow Marine) in a private transfer thru some horsetrading/ no cash was spent except to process my Form 4473 - "transfer of ownership" paperwork.. Plus since I am thinking of using it as a CCW weapon, I needed to have the paperwork done to make it all legal. Now to lay in some more .38 special ammunition - I do have some .38 special ammo on hand, since it can be fed into my .357 magnum carbines/ revolvers. But I might order several hundred more rounds of .38 special ammunition in different types such as: Full Metal Jacket, Soft Point, Hollow Point, Lead Round Nose, and Semi Wad Cutter. My .357 magnum revolvers all have 6 inch or longer heavy target barrels, which makes them a little large to use as a CCW weapon.

TDD - It sounds as if you might need your very own gun safe soon! Myself, I am also looking for at least a couple of leather holsters that will fit my new revolver. Maybe a shoulder holster, and one for open carry on my hip. I am bidding on a couple holsters on Ebay at the moment.

Jen - which Mosin-Nagant did you shoot? 
The 'long barreled' 1891-30 rifle? 
Or the shorter barreled M-44 carbine w/ the attached folding bayonet?
I am curious since I have both, and to me I prefer the Mosin-Nagant M-44 carbines. Of course, I added a slip-on shotgun recoil pad to most of them to reduce the recoil and to lengthen the stock. Otherwise that steel strap on the end of the military issued stock will put a bruise on one's shoulder after firing a few boxes of ammunition at the range. Plus I just got a couple of the military issued cleaning accessories (bronze bore brush, patch jag {cleaning patch holder}, combination take down tool/ firing pin gauge, and an oiler container) off of Ebay that work with the issued cleaning rod that is mounted under the barrel of a Mosin-Nagant rifle. They can be found for about $4 to $5 dollars each plus S&H. I try to bid low, and if the price goes too high then someone else can be the new owner. Usually I pay more for S&H, than I do for an item itself when buying on Ebay.

At the super-dooper Spaceway market yesterday, I ran into a sale on most types of cheeses at $4.00 per pound in block, shredded, and other styles. The same price with name brand deli style ham. I even got back at the register some in-store coupons that will allow me to buy another pound of cheese (of my choice) at $0.25 after including the sale price minus those coupons. I have to go right by there on both Monday and Tuesday of next week, before the sale ends... So I got stocked up with a few pounds of different cheeses and a couple pounds of deli ham - and maybe tonight I make some ham and 'swill' cheese mini pizzas on sourdough bread. Just use some slices of sourdough as a pizza crust, cover with some tomato paste and seasonings, top with shredded swill cheese, diced onions, sliced mushrooms, and diced deli ham - bake at 400 degrees F for 8 to 10 minutes and dinner is done..

Today is another damp and foggy day here, with greatly reduced visibility, the moisture dripping from the trees and my radio antennas, along with every other outside surface. I am indoors wearing sweats, and thinking of lighting a wood fire at around 4 pm in the afternoon. So I have been doing indoor activities today ranging from listening to the West Coast 40 meter ham radio swap net (with the buy, sell, trade, and the ever popular free for the taking offers on ham radio equipment), cleaning my kitchen and straightening up the pantry, to chasing my cat (as she saw it) around part of the house with the vacuum cleaner. It's not a good day to be up working in the garden..

Now to get ready to see what will be going on this evening/ Saturday Night. Usually on a couple of the Bay Area TV stations (located 300 miles to the South) I receive off of satellite TV - they have Saturday Night shows with grade B B&W old horror movies. They have hosts with an in-studio house band, special guests, and will sometimes show some decent old "end of the world/ zombie/ monster" movies. But again, in the past they have shown some really bad rubber costumed Japanese Monster movies!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

RF - it's the 1891-30 rifle. We only shoot 3-5 rounds at a time, no sense bruising the shoulder, no recoil pads here . We be of heavy German/Russian blood we can take the pain (said with my best heavy German accent, lol).....OK, honestly we haven't had it long enough to start looking for a butt pad to cover the metal. Ours came with a nice leather pouch full of "toys", bayonet and sling. The "toys" might be the items you mentioned, I really didn't pay much attention the day DH brought it home. I was "seeing red" over him having bought it as we didn't really have the money that month due to having bought a new handgun the week before.

Ham and 'swill' pizza sounds great, may have to do the same this week. We are out of the ham and swill calzones.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi, all. Happy June to us all. 

I started the month garage saling with my dd, K. We were supposed to be looking for girl clothes for 3 of my grands, but the sales were kinda crummy. However, I did find a hard case for my 30.06 for 7.50, a wheelbarrow for $7, a small shop vac for $5, and a really nice pasta maker for $5 as well. I also found boxes of new canning lid/ring sets, 17 boxes for .50 a box, and I also found a single bit ax head, pick ax head, faller's wedge, and splitting maul head, all for .50 to $1 each, a few kitchen utensils including some antiques for .10 to .50 each, a half gallon mason jar for .50, and another meat grinder for $2. Not a bad morning's shopping. 

I'd also texted my son the night before and asked him to pick up the stack of windows I saw behind the glass shop on my way to work. He only said he'd try, so I didn't know until I got up there yesterday that he'd been able to get them. It's a whole pickup load of sliding windows, double paned aluminum framed, plus a set of sliders without the frame. One window broke, but still has a single good pane, so it's great for my sunroom/greenhouse anyway. I'm so tickled...with the other set of sliders I already have, I should be set with all the windows I need for the addition. I will only need to do the roof out of polycarb now and I have all the lumber I need to frame up the walls around the windows and hold them in place. I'm just waiting for Jon to have the time to finish the brakes on my truck so I can get the windows from his house to mine. Sweet!

I plan to use the wheelbarrow I bought yesterday to mix concrete for my back porch steps. They are rotting away and as soon as the garden planting is finished, that's next. It's also part of the sunroom/greenhouse build, so I'm hoping to make good progress on it this month.

Today I weeded out the raised bed for half the green bean crop this year, set the cattle panel in place for the pole beans to grow up, and planted both bush and pole beans. I have lots more to plant, but it is a good start. Other than that, I played with goats, including another new set of twins born last week, cleaned off the goat shed roof and scrubbed out the various barrels, totes and tubs that I use to catch rain water off the shed roof. Tonight I'm watching DIY and HGTV for inspiration and how-to tips. 

This month's to do list includes getting the rest of the garden in and as much of the sun room built as possible. I'm also eagerly awaiting the completion of the camping facilities at the local park so I can fill buckets with county water to water and wash with, and to finish filling my water tanks.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

RF - My DH was just grumbling to the guy at the counter yesterday, as I bought the new additions......How (I) have an obsession..... going to the range all the time, and how (HE) never gets to go.....WAAAAAH! 

He secretly loves that I am like that.....I overheard him saying "He feels sorry for anyone trying to get in our place." " She is a tiny gal with big equalizers and she knows little fear."
Well, I don't know about the "knows little fear" part. But, I am pretty confident....not overly confident mind you....I practice "all the time." And, being a "tiny gal" may be a disadvantage and seemingly make me a target.....they are in for a surprize! I may not win...but, they will know there has been a fight!

I _DO_ think I made him nervous, when I asked to look at the *Desert Eagle*, yesterday. He said" Don't buy ammo for it, just use it to club someone in the head." I'd love to have one...just to say I own one. That thing is a MONSTER!

And, RF.....I have been looking for my very own gun safe!! HA!! TRULY!!!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well pickles are still keeping me hoping.. and then weeded the garden yesterday.. we finally did get a lil rain so yep... had to mow... but not bad havent done it in about a month!.. Will be busy teaching a friend (who's on her way here now from michigan) how to can and do some things (make soap ect) Shes been a "CITY" girl her whole life and said she wants to learn some stuff... I dont hold much to it though cuz shes still afraid of a crowing (locked up) rooster!! LOL So should be an intresting week!!!
DH and I have been tearing out the boat and found the "LEAK" and now slowing getting supplies to get er back together... Then FISHING BABY!! I love to fish!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Sitting here in my office sweating already. It is 80F headed for 100 today. Headed out early to pick the garden.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Yeah 87 here today...out to pick garden then sit at water park with my kiddos (prob only parent that stays at park w their teen girls!)lol urrrggg


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We've had a couple small showers enough that the green beans came up. I planted the rest of the garden and weeded everything Sat. and Sun. Wish I was retired now instead of 12/31/12. I swear insanity is running loose around here. And the phone!!! I want to be home in my garden not here dealing with craziness.

While on vacation I went to thrift shop and hit a bag sale. Bought a bunch of baby clothes for 2 g-granddaughters and a pair of jeans for myself for $2.00. Love thrift shopping. Hate retail stores.

I have not seen more than an occasional single canning jar in all my thrifting. I guess people are either recycling them or hanging on to them.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well today was even more gray and foggy with heavy rains at time.. While down in town, I noticed that some of the 'photoelectric' street lights were on at 2 pm when I was finished at the doctors. The weather was sooooo nasty, that I passed on going to the grocery store to get more cheese at a sale price/ using my in-store coupons.

After running my errands on the way home, I saw many trees down from the rain and winds. Then about 20 minutes after I got home, we lost our commercial power for almost 2 hours. Luckily I was able to get by with my battery backup power in my radio room, without having to get out/ fire up a generator. It hit a high temp of 55 degrees here today, so tonight I am here in my sweats and have a wood fire going at the moment.

Plus while I was inside I saw 2 of the World's Dumbest Deer (those 2 guys have antlers are still in velvet) behind the house. Both of them were getting up on their hind legs to eat at the tree branches above them - but I was only able to get a photo of one of them caught in the act..










Plus last week they were at the other side of the house, and could care less if I was verbally berating them while pointing a pistol at them thru the window.. This year, I will not warn them when the firearms deer hunting season starts!










That was after I turned around and caught one of them being a 'peeping tom' checking out my "guard cat" as she alerted me to their presence - less than 10 feet away.

TDD - I kinda figured that you might need your own 'gun safe', due to your DH having his own firearms. It sounds like you are sort of like my sister, after I taught her to shoot and set her up with her own pistols/ rifles. I would hate to be an uninvited after hours intruder, at her place in Metro Detroit. Her big concern is having to clean up the mess afterwards, if she ever needs to use her skills....

MGM - my front neighbors are talking about getting a large greenhouse and another fence up on their property this summer to increase the garden areas. So in the next few weeks, we will be using a Bobcat to level out an area for it. The World's Dumbest Deer tend to stay away from up there, due to their thundering herd of black labs that bark at anything and everything in 'their' yard/ or by their pond which draws in the critters that are looking for water in the summertime.

Oh, anybody know what happened to the show "Doomsday Bunkers"? I haven't seen it listed on the satellite TV for several weeks now....


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Those are some looney Deer!
Super hot and Humid here with no wind= Stiffling. We have a chance for spotty showers "in the area", today. We will see..... Sure could use the rain. Hay has been cut.....the prairie grass is brown, brown brown.

I don't know what happened to Doomsday Bunkers.....But, I have to admit...I kinda miss it!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

It is so hot here that our two cows are willingly eating hay in the barn every morning. A few weeks ago you could hardly get them to come up from pasture for their nightly grain. Glad we didn't go ahead and cut hay on shares with neighbor when I see his brown fields. One good acre corral being saved for our pg Jersey's confinement. May have to do some emergency fencing so stock can use middle field where fences are down past logging. 3/4" rain in past 6 weeks isn't enough so still dragging the soaker hoses around. Garden managing to look good with constant attention but determined not to give in to the drought and acting like this is "the garden" that will mean our survival....as we continue to stock canned goods that we would normally can ourselves just in case.

Hate watching the evening news with all the fires going on. Worry about fire here as we are surrounde by state forests and doubt our little volunteer fire departments could cope with even a small burn. They haven't lost a foundation since we've lived here. Efforts underway to build a station here in our crossroads and we have a pumper truck but that's it.Three total loss fires in just a 1/4 mile around me. No, four--three houses and a trailer. One reason we have outdoor boiler as all caused by wood stoves. 

Money short this month so have been eating,primarily,out of freezer and home canned stores. A number of interesting finds that really need using up plus 10 chickens that I will can this week. Wish those tomatoes would ripen. Drat those rabbits eating my blooming beans! New chicken wire fence keeping them away from new plantings.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Dh brought home some bales of last year's hay a friend gave us. He put it under cover so that it has a chance to dry out. He lost some while moving it off his trailer and he left it laying so I could use it as mulch for my garden. There were a couple of spots I told him I wanted to use hay so he did good remembering. I know some don't like mulching with hay because of weed seeds but I can assure you that there is nothing from a 20 mile radius that we don't already battle with in our garden. I had 4 pepper plants I needed something between and then I also mulched my pumpkin patch with it. Had enough nice, clean hay to clean out and replace the chicken coop litter.

Yesterday I made it to my favorite grocery store. They have closeouts from other stores and the sales are always great. I got some great deals on canned stuffs and other goodies we enjoy having on hand. Dh had warned me about buying too much as the car didn't have much room but we made it all fit.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

No rain here either. Had just a little bit last week but not enough for anything. Haven't had to mow the yard for almost 3 weeks, it is getting brown but I'm not watering it. Would cost me a fortune with 11 acres.

Just watering the garden and a few flowers. I am still getting snap peas even tho we have been in the 90's (93 yesterday). We have high clouds and wind today and much cooler (low 80's!!). 

I got my order from Emergency Essentials the other day. They now have the little #2.5 cans that you can order instead of the #10. Perfect for trying out to see whether you like something before you buy the large cans. So I got 5 different things to try. Plus I added more enzyme packets for my tote-able toilet. And I also got 2 headlamps so I don't have to keep carrying the flashlight when I go outside at night, leaving my hands free now.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

DS got asked by his scout leader to help him mow, again. This time I thought ahead and had DS ask if the scout leader put any chemical on his grass. He doesn't, so instead of taking 5 bags of grass clipping to the recycling center on his way to bring DS home he just brought them to us!! My garden was SO in need of the mulch, our little yard takes all summer to produce enough grass for a small layer.

Yesterday was the Used Curriculum sale. Kids and I work all day (7:15-4:30). Due to a girl scout awards thing I couldn't sell any at the sale BUT one of the other girl scouts moms and I were talking at the sale (3 of the families in the group home school, including the scout leader) and she needed some of what I had to sell. So I took it to the GS meeting and she bought it!

Bought 2 pieces of curriculum that a fried of mine needed. They are strapped for cash right now and could afford the $2 for it (retail would have been $30). It's an older version, but identical to what I have (we are working together next year). So we are bartering.....I give her the curriculum and she gives me a dozen free range eggs. She worked the sale, too, so she knows it was only $2 so a very fair deal.

At said sale I bought some of the future curriculum we will need. Found of the Chemistry program DS will need in 3 yrs (and eventually DD) for $10....retails for $60! Looks like it has only been used for one kid. Didn't see the Biology he'll need in 2 yrs....but there is time to find that.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Still super busy with my contract work.....but, made a small EE order. Also, ordered more vac pak bags. I have a bit of stuff that needs to be dehydrated.....but it is sooo humid here, right now, I am hoping to not have to fight it. 
We only got a brief shower....maybe 3-4 minutes.....just cranked the humidity...not even enough to run into the rain barrels.

I am really dreading canning season at this point.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Rain!! We got about an inch.....they are saying maybe another inch or so today.
Catching as much as possible. That drought, water restrictions, and those wildfires last year, really made an imprint on us. We value water much more than in the past.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Glad to hear the rain is falling on you TDD. May you day be a nice long soaker!

Had to take DS to the othodontist, not my favorite run, but it runs us right past Aldi's, so we stopped in and loaded up on this weeks produce sale items...blueberries, cherries, grapes, celery and peppers. Ran into one of my girlfriends there and she had just been to our house. She hit a few garage sales this morning and there was one a block and a half away from me that had lots of clothes DD's size. By the time we got there there wasn't too much, but we found her a dress and a pair of capri's. Also found myself a jacket and 2 tops! Everything was a $.25! Jacket is not my color or style, but for $.25 it will keep me warm and dry in the rain.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen - Thanks for the wet wishes.....However, still just showers....
Going back to Cabela's for another sale ammo run this weekend. Need to break in the new "additions".
Went out and picked the garden in the mud......mosquito's were makin me miserable...so I gave it up and let them win that round.
I hope to get to the dehydrators this weekend and get them humming.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I wish the weather here would make up it's mind.. It was foggy and damp 3 days ago, then we had a beautiful day yesterday, now today it is another gray damp day with rain on the way (as my injured leg/ knee is telling me). Currently the fog here is so thick, that I can't even see where the deer were the other day.

Yesterday while in town, I helped an elderly friend do her errands and shopping. We encountered a 'free bread' giveaway at the local food bank, as we were driving past by chance. They had a pallet with 3 feet tall walls filled with many different types of breads out on the drive in front of their building. So we stopped and were like a couple of raccoons rooting around getting packages of sourdough, bagels, specialty type, and sliced breads that were only 2 or 3 days beyond their 'sell by' dates. Currently my table is covered with bread, my freezer is filled to the brim, and I am looking to give away as much as I can while it is still fresh. Otherwise, the remainder will go for animal feed - feeding the neighbors critters.

So I didn't have to spend any money at the grocery store yesterday! But I did let my friend buy me a milkshake, to celebrate our 'score' of baked goods. She filed her freezer and says, "she won't have to buy any bread, for a couple of months now." She is from a long time local family, so she has canned/ gardened/ and did the homesteading routine when she was younger up on her family's ranch.

I did place an order online for .38 special ammunition for my latest firearms purchase - now to find a decent priced holster or two for a 4 inch barreled .38 special large framed revolver.. On Ebay they have bidded up the prices on the auctions that I was participating in to past $30.00 plus shipping. I do have a couple of holsters for a 6 inch barrel .357 magnum revolver, and I guess that those will have to do for the moment. I also rooted around in my pile of many holsters and found an older leather shoulder holster for a 5 inch barrel revolver. It needs a new elastic or nylon strap (going around to my right shoulder/ and across my back), to hold it in place. I need to go to the fabric store, and see what they have in stock for a replacement.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Pineapples were .99 at our Aldi yesterday. Got a weeks' worth veggies for under $$20. We find it worth the 40 mile trip to shop there once a week. Local grocery pineapple was $3.29 a piece for instance. We would never buy at that price. Come on garden. Want to be eating more than beets and greens from the garden....


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Demonstrated our 2nd Amendment rights with some Chinese ladies, today. LOL, no, we didn't shoot them....but they sure had fun shooting our guns! These ladies had never shot a gun so we started them off with a .22 rifle. Once they got comfortable with that we moved to the SR22. One was good to go the other a bit nervous, but they both loved it in the end. The nervous one had been eyeing the SR9 and was wanting to try it. Then she heard it.... nope, too much for her. The other lady gave it a try and shot 4 rounds, spoke to the other lady (in Chinese) and convinced her to try. Guess guilt trips work in China, too, lol. She squeezed off one, had a BIG smile on her face but was done.

We love taking the Chinese co-workers out when they come to the US. Truly something they can't do at home. So far everyone of them - male and female - have had a great time doing it. (The guys love it more, of course).

There are pictures on our Flickr page. See link in siggy line.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

RF, I hear ya on the weather...while everyone else is praying for rain, we're getting drenched. I'm ready for some steady sunshine!

I did get all my rain buckets, totes, barrels, etc cleaned out before the latest downpours hit. I did some mending on the ones that needed it and now they are all full of fresh, clean rain water.

I'm "getting" to try out my 'luggable loo' and dry den...I either have a plug in the line from my master bath to the septic, or the septic needs pumped. Taking a shower in the shower stall makes the tub and toilet make bloop, bloop noises. Uh, oh.  I put drain cleaner down the tub drain, figuring it will clear a clog of that's the problem, and if not, it won't hurt the septic as it'll be pumped out. Wish me luck. In the meantime, the 6 gallon bucket with loo seat is working very well. No odor and no problem.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OMGoodness, Mary.......That bloop bloop does not sound good at all. I'd plan on getting it pumped ASAP!
We are back to smothering weather again.....and...our rain chances have wained away.....but the oppresive humidity is still here with high 90's temps. Dog days...I guess.

I'm gonna go out and pick the garden when it dries out.
Then....
TO THE SHOOTING RANGE!!

I had a gal ask if she could go along with me sometime. Another, asked if I would take her to my friend at the gun shop for an arms recommendation.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Yard sales were hopping this weekend. Was able to find a few things to put away with the preps. Got several packs of hand warmers for $.50 all together. Bought a pack of tea light candles for $.25, brand new water hose for $3, brand new XL sprinkler for $3 that works great, a small water bath canner that will be better suited for pints than my stock pot for $3, another battery powered radio with weather band for $2. I got a welding helmet for $.50 that when I got to the checkout the lady asked me what in the world it was. It was a church sale and the ladies had been arguing about what it could be. I also bought a small assortment of I Love Lucy memorabilia for $3.75 yesterday morning and sold it in a lot on ebay for a nice profit yesterday afternoon. It definitely paid to go out this weekend bargain hunting as that sale will finance my yard sale-ing for a while. I hate having to use household money for my junking adventures so when I can pay for my own craziness, I enjoy it more.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Good job on the bargains, hillbillygal! I love it when a hobby pays for itself in preps AND $$.

I haven't had a chance to do much else prep-wise, other than upping my principal payments on my mortgage again. I'm getting closer and closer to getting it paid off, and I can't wait! If I don't add any more to it and just leave it at the level I have it now, I'll be paid in full in May of next year. I anticipate being able to make another couple lump sum payments that will, hopefully, get it paid off by the end of this year. So far, I'm doing well at being fiscally frugal so I can reach that goal.

Oh, I did find a pickle bucket along the side of the road a few days ago...never pass up a free pickle bucket, lol!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Here in Meth country you don't pick up buckets in the ditch ...or anything else. With mobile labs in cars to avoid being caught you don't know what you might be getting that was tossed out.

MGM...great about your mortgage. Ours is getting close and we pay some extra but decided to put our spare money towards making chores easier around here now that we are getting older. Hydrants by stock tanks, rain barrels off our house and barn roofs, better gates. Our mortgage, even with the extra we pay each month, is way way less than anything you could rent in this area. We'd have to live somewhere so our small mortgage is fine with us.

Wish we had great yard sales but folks are poor around here and their junk is just that....junk. Rather spend my money on quality new and take care of it. Better luck with wanted-to-buy ads,want ads or Craigs list.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Havent got much in prepping done * well 36 qts pickles, 12 bags of zucchini shredded for bread ect * actually asked a neighbor if she wanted to come pick!! LOL She did!! left with a box of zucchini and 3 grocery bags of pickle cukes!... Been fixing out boat.. had a hole so we have been replacing and carpeting ect all week.. ALMOST done, then we can fill my freezer with fish again!!!
I did hit some clearances and got hand warmers for .50 for 2.. and noticed that the 3 gallon water (with spout) containers with water at walmart ($2.50, and are refillable) are disappearing... Idk if its due to summer/camping but kinda odd!! I have 8 of them stocked ( if i by single bottled water the kids drink it all!! this way they dont!!) ,plus have 6 1 gallon bottles in the "storm " room... So getting there water wise (plus the 250 gal tank full outside, and hubby has a 30 gal barrel out by goats!) Going to add a photo of my garden, Ya'll wont belive it!!! ** uploading it now **

Here you go!! Can you see me behind the tomatos!!?

IMG952012060895062214 by giraffe_baby, on Flickr


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

June and July are both the same for me...work, work, work as much as possible to get the $$ saved up for moving to the new place and get started on cleanup/clear out. Have to not only move but have the $$ for bush hogging, junk pickup and everything rebuilding a 5 year neglected homestead entails. Good thing we're getting it for so cheap!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Had a great time at the range, yesterday. Also, picked up a saddle that I had been lusting over for a while. Tried to find some new jeans....no luck.

Today 8 dzn Cinnamn rolls made and lots of laundry/ironing. Vac Paking is going slowly but surely. 

Picked corn, tomatoe's and cukes....again!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Giraffe Baby....you make me feel like I'm way behind in my garden...then I shake myself and say it is only mid June! I could re-plant the whole thing over and still do fine with our long growing season. Your garden looks great; love to see everyones' garden pics. The drought here is a challenge that I'm determined to overcome. Just grateful for super deep well that allows me to irrigate.

Made my usual Beard on Bread zucchini bread recipe but replaced the 1 cup oil with coconut oil and added 1/2 cup shredded coconut....wow, was it good. My new homemade vanilla was ready to use,too. I always put up as many bags of shredded zucchini as I can. I also use it in my spagetti sauce now... hint from MidTnMama on Families forum.

Weather radio just scared me...hasn't come on in weeks. Severe thunderstorms possible for us!!!! If it brings rain I'll be happy. Pa went to put the car in garage as hail predicted,too. 50 mph winds possible. Glad we had our ancient barn roof re-nailed when the crew came and put the new metal roof on house. It was loosing dangerous projectiles of sheet metal. Can't believe they were brave enough to go on the roof at all.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Thinned the strawberry patch. I planted 12 plants last year, now they are so think that we aren't getting berries because the bees can't get through the dense forest to find the flowers! I pulled about 100 plants! I transplanted some out around my new blueberries in the front yard. have a bag full to give to a friend.....rest are in the trash :shrug: just no place to put them.

DD starts swim lessons again, today. That means DS and I get workout time!! I'm being more cautious of what I put in my mouth and am going to get to the gym....I need to lose 40# to be at my "happy weight"...charts say 70#, but I don't want to be a string bean!!!


----------



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

Well, it's that time of year. I'm spending most of my time as a garden slave, but that's fine with me. Last year we had TONS of zuchs and squash so of course I planted twice as many this year. Using shredded zuch in all the usual ways plus as a meat stretcher in sloppy joes. The crew never noticed the difference. Planted black seeded simpson lettuce and mesclun in a shaded bed and they are still producing for our salads. Corn will be ready in two weeks. Been raining the last 3 days so I'm itching to get in the garden and get to picking. Drying and freezing as much as I can.
This has been a great week for foraging. Blackberries PLUS I found muscadine vines thriving all down the side of the creek. The muscadine fruit won't come ripe till the end of summer/early fall but I helped myself to leaves to make dolmades (stuffed grape leaves). Everyone loved them except for the couple of very big leaves that were a little tough. Note to selfnly pick medium size young leaves. Have almost enough blackberries for jelly. Already made a cobbler.
I also ordered back issues of Countryside magazine. That and my other favorites just dont come out with new ones fast enough!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Happiness is a wild storm that brought us 2" of rain...lovely lovely rain. Now just pitter-patter rain. The best kind that,hopefully, will continue rest of afternoon. Missed the pingpong ball size hail some reported but pretty high winds. Alot of power outages in neighboring counties but our co-op,once again, kept the power on. They have three crews working on trimming trees near lines and an outage is really rare anymore. Go bags ready but didn't need them.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Yep, I am enjoying the light rain right now as I look out the office window.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Mutti said:


> Here in Meth country you don't pick up buckets in the ditch ...or anything else. With mobile labs in cars to avoid being caught you don't know what you might be getting that was tossed out.
> 
> MGM...great about your mortgage. Ours is getting close and we pay some extra but decided to put our spare money towards making chores easier around here now that we are getting older. Hydrants by stock tanks, rain barrels off our house and barn roofs, better gates. Our mortgage, even with the extra we pay each month, is way way less than anything you could rent in this area. We'd have to live somewhere so our small mortgage is fine with us.
> 
> Wish we had great yard sales but folks are poor around here and their junk is just that....junk. Rather spend my money on quality new and take care of it. Better luck with wanted-to-buy ads,want ads or Craigs list.


Hmmm.... I will have to think about picking up old buckets now. AS far as yard/garage sales I have actually found some very good stuff at many of them. I have also seen some "junk" but I got a nice wheelbarrow, some garden tools, long underwear for my DH, and a lot of other good stuff.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

IMO and I admit we are new here, there are many folks around here who aren't poor. Poor is a state of mind...I have met a lot of very rich folks in IMO. They have health, food, a roof, and good neighbors.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Wnet to thrift stores today, the Monday after the weekend they always get all the yard sale leftovers.

Fount 2 Foodsaver vacuum canisters, small & large $1 & $2 ea. Also 2 older gas cans with regular spouts and VENTS! None of those stupid CARB/EPA approved ventless [mis]designs. $4 ea for a 5 gal Gott, and 2.5 gal Wedco.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Mutti, lol my garden is finally going the way we want, but ALWAYS tenative with it knowing how mother nature is ( We finally got rain!!!!) 
Ohio Dreamer wish i lived closer!! Im dying to get some strawberry plants going... gonna aim for next year!

Today was 7 qts pickles, and 12 zucchini, and 36 jalepeno, and 2 bell pepper and 2 OKRA>> OMG ALREADY!!?? Then the local food bank (know I can/preserve) gave me 30 HEADS OF CABBAGE and broccoli and rotten maters for my chickens!!! lol So I will be busy ( might learn to make sour kraut!!)


----------



## WV Farm girl (Nov 26, 2011)

Southern States had herbs on sale so I picked up lemon balm, marjoram, sage and oregano. Also planted 13 comfrey root cuttings. I added a 5# bag of rice to the preps. My bf lost his job so I am tightening the belt til he finds something. 
The small garden I put out is doing well, so hopefully there will be some to put back. 
Wish I had 100 strawberry plants! I'm have 6 in containers and am trying to decide where to put them so the hens leave them alone!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

At our farm it was 100F/80% Humidity 30 mph winds.
Had a storm last night....lots of noise...not much rain.

Brought home 100 more lbs of rice. Picked up a few medical supplies, and dog food.
Ordered a few more items.

DH is still mowing hay.....Thank Goodness! Last year we almost went to the poor house, trying to buy hay. 

Spent a little time at the quilt shop......I have not had much time to spend on those indulgences lately. Have not sewed a stitch in more than 2 months.

Garden still rockin along.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Today was a community building day. I was planning to go over to my girlfriends and pick raspberries today, but she called from the hospital. Her FIL had a small stroke and she had been there since 1 AM and wouldn't be home. SO...I told her to have her hubby call me (they have a business at home) when he was ready for me to come get all the kids and bring them to my house. He hubby got home from the hospital about 8AM so he could be there if the phone rang for the business, so she stayed with her MIL. I picked up the kids after lunch. He called a few hours later to tell me he was heading out of the house for an hour or so and wouldn't be home for the kids to come home....so that means my girlfriend must still be at the hospital..... that's a LONG day! So, I'm whipping up a second casserole that fits their families dietary needs so he doesn't have to figure out what to do for dinner (cooking not usually his job). I'll take them all home when the foods ready.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Slight - very slight showers here yesterday. However, parts east of us got much baseball size hail damage. We are currently 78F with 78% humidity.....on the climb to 95F.

At least the garden is still happy, and we have rain water in the catchment tanks for it.

Jen, You are such a good and thoughtful friend. I know that family will and did appreciate the casserole very much!!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Dh's back has been out so his brother and our friend worked together Tuesday to build a stall inside our little goat barn. It was something we had meant to do but hadn't gotten around to yet. They made a very nice stall out of some rough cut lumber and we moved our guinea keets out there. We hope to have them think of the goat barn as their winter shelter. We had to tweak it a little as at first the wall was too short and the goats could go over to the guineas and the guineas could fly over to the goat side. They are still little things and we don't want them flying out just yet. We figure when they get big enough to fly out of it now, they will be ready to begin their job on garden bug patrol. We hope the guineas will solve our beetle issues in the garden for years to come. 

I haven't gotten much else done as far as prepping stuff. Need to get a move on. We should be eating squash out of the garden next week so I'll be getting ready to preserve all I can!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm SO far behind on getting my garden in...I tilled up one nice sized raised bed a few days ago that I plan to plant to Painted Mountain corn today, and I have tomato plants and an artichoke to put in, more straw to put on the potatoes, all the strawberry beds need weeding and mulching, and the list goes on. I also need to dig and ship a baby currant bush to a certain HT friend. 

I also have at least 4 loads of laundry to finish running through the wringer washer, dishes to do, tomato cages to build, and I need to locate and dig out the lid to the septic tank so I can save a lot of $$ when they come to pump my tank. Still not having much luck getting the water to drain from my bathroom, so it looks like it's time for the next step...septic pumping, enzymes and having the main drain line from the house checked while they are at it. $$ I'd rather not have to spend, but having flush toilets is a nice luxury!

I had to stop and have an EKG done at my MD office today, and I'm waiting to have a new phone delivered for the event monitor I'm supposed to wear for the next month. I had it less than a day before I killed it, lol. I set it to charge and something else that was also charging fell on it, causing it to overheat.  I'm having some "wonky" heartbeats and another episode where my heart rate was super slow and I thought I was going to pass out. That scared me into agreeing to the monitor. Making sure your heart is healthy is a GOOD PREP! I cried uncle on the statin, too...as I don't want to follow in my mother's footsteps...I'm the age she was when she passed from a pulmonary embolism. Time to get a lot more serious about physical conditioning and weight control. I want to be able to outrun the zombies, lol!

Well, I've had a chance to rest a bit and recharge my batteries after working the night shift the last few nights...time to go unload 19 bags of orchard grass pellets and 4 bags of sweet feed, stake out some of the goats and get busy on my to-do list for the day. Hope everyone is having a good prep day.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Mary, Mary, you are startin to worry me. EKG - Statins - Hon - take it easy do what the MD says!!!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

MGM: I'm wore out just reading that! Heart issues are scary and this summer heat doesn't help things I'm sure. Please be careful 

SSE had a webinar last night about seed saving for beginners. It was interesting and a good use of an hour. I own Seed to Seed but I did pick up a couple of bits of info. I hope to tune into more of their webinars in the future. It's free and informative.

I planted some basil in a container earlier this week and it is coming up now. I hope to be able to keep it going through the winter but I am horrible with container plants.

Cash flow is low for the next couple of weeks so no yard sale-ing is planned for a while. It should give me time to get the house a little de-cluttered in preparation of summer food preservation.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Batting a 1000 here. I had a mammogram and for the second year (I'm 41) and I'm being re-called for "more views", again. The Tech was so good about taking extra view of the "problem breast" from last year.....now it's the other side that want to see more of!! 

I should just tell them to chill out. Not only are the woman in our family natural blondes and dense headed....our breasts are dense too! But in light of how many people do get breast cancer and how well mammograms help in finding it, I am not dragging my heels about going back in.....I'm going back cheerfully (positive they will find nothing).


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Pa and son took off/extracted honey yesterday from two supers, only two and got a 5 gal. pail. Finally I can quit hoarding the last qt. left from before the bear attack. And it is only June. Hopefully we'll manage enough rain to put in buckwheat again and we'll have fall honey to extract from our one remaining colony. Son was extra-pleased with no stings! Our new stainless steel extractor was so quiet compared to our 50 year old clunker. Pa forgot I'd bought him a new uncapping tank, two honey buckets with gates and 3 nylon strainers before bear so really pleased to have clean fresh equipment to work with this time.

They are setting up pool pump after son climbed in pool and scooped out all the leaves. He's our own "Dirty Works" guy! Dithered about spending money for chemicals and electric bill for running filter but 18,000 gals water in backyard could be a plus! My method of hot weather gardening is garden, jump in pool in my shorts/tank, get out and garden some more . Pa thinks I'm nuts but he is NEVER hot, never. Don't know what his thermostat is set at but something is off. He adores 90 degree weather. I melt.

Off to the Mennonite store today. Got a little list. Wheat,navy beans, oat groats for Pa to flake in his little machine. I always swipe some for my oatmeal bread as has all the bran. Used it to make some rye flour and really need to remember to buy some more rye at Honeyville; only place I've seem it. 

Picked first ripe tomato...an Early Girl, of course. Always dependable. Weeded thru the sweet potato patch. Weeded all the squash and mulched them heavily. Picking first cabbage...had fried cabbage with Vidalia onions last nite. Delish with bulgogi on the grlll and,best of all, good leftovers so I won't have to cook this weekend!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

MGM - Your posting reminded me that my Neurologist wanted me to get a baseline EKG when I started my latest medication.. So I will be at the VA Clinic on Monday getting monitored. No issues with my heart here, but the 'calcium channel blocker' medication that was recently prescribed could cause a problem down the road..

I have been very busy with family back in Detroit issues (still), getting caught up here due to the wet weather. The garden is mostly in, but I forgot to start more lettuce in some 6 packs while I was working on it yesterday. When I was up at the neighbors, we were measuring and marking things for a second fence to enclose another 24 X 40 garden space. It will be filled with raised beds and hopefully we get it leveled out, and the post holes drilled next week, so we can set the wooden posts that will support the 6 feet tall wire fencing. Makes me glad that with my green thumb I am just an 'indentured servant' on the project, and that they are footing the bill. I saw the material list and estimated costs yesterday - ouch! 

My ammunition order finally arrived, so I now have several hundreds of .38 special rounds. If there is time this weekend, I may have to take my newest revolver and some of my firearms that are chambered in .357 magnum and go to the far side of the property, where I tend to do most of my target shooting.There is a hillside that I shoot into with tree cover for 360 degrees around it - to further reduce the rare chance of a stray shot heading for a neighbors place. 

My BFF (since we were 8 years old) whom is living in Michigan, is after me to start reloading my own ammunition. He is sending me more information and photos of him reloading many calibers such as 9mm parabellum, .44 magnum, .30 caliber carbine, 5.56mm/ .223 Remington, and .50 BMG (Browning Machine Gun) - he has a bolt action sniper rifle chambered in .50 BMG with a huge scope. He can't find anywhere in South Eastern Michigan where he can legally shoot it! He has to go to his family's property up North, or down in Kentucky in order to spend a 5 dollar bill (the cost of 1 round), every single time he pulls the trigger on that rifle

Plus if I go shooting, it will allow me to go and see if there are some downed trees ready to be turned into firewood over that way. Most of the year, the old logging roads are way to wet/ slick/ muddy for me to get my small GMC 4X4 back in there without tearing up and leaving huge ruts to repair in the old roads.

I did some bartering with a friend of mine from electronics school (we both graduated with our A.S. in Electronics Technology in 1999), that is also a Vietnam Era Marine Corps Veteran. So he now has finally obtained his Technician Class ham radio license, and we did some horse trading - he is now on the air and has several radio antennas, and I wound up with a couple of older models of the Foodsaver vacuum sealers/ amongst other items. I need to check them out, to see if they work and if they have an accessory port - so I can order and use the mason jar vacuum sealer attachments.

In looking at my dayplanner, there is a chance that I might get to go down the hill on Saturday (tomorrow) to check out some Garage Sales, the local Farmer's Market, and to watch a friend's kid graduate from High School. It all depends on how much my leg/ knee are hurting tomorrow morning when I get up. I know that I'll be at the High School Graduation, but being optomistic I'll make a list of the Garage Sales that I see on Craigslist/ in the newspaper - just in case..


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Long day, but a good day. Got up early and took the kids to one of the big ranges an hour away. Spent 5 hours doing Kids on Target. Even my DD, who shoots for about 10-15 minutes and is DONE, had a blast. We estimated that each kid put 500-600 rounds down range......and it was free and came with lunch!

One of the guys even called me out and made me shoot some trap. After 2 yrs of trying I've NEVER hit a clay....I got 2 out of 7 :grin: That Browning semi-auto 12 ga. is amazing, too bad it's way out of our price range. But they did their job, I'm willing to give trap another try.

Now the big debate.....Woman on Target. I want to go but we have a wedding to go to that day.....DH may be going to the wedding alone, lol (and he's fine with that). I really hate weddings, even my own, so the thought of being excused to go shooting is VERY appealing.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

One garage sale in town today. I scored a dozen pint jars and a dozen jelly jars new in the box with fancy lids and rings. The pints were very dirty but are now nice and shiny clean in my basement storage. He was asking $10 but I got them for $8. First decent jars from a garage sale in over a year.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I skipped garage saling this weekend - too much to do at home. The monitor phone showed up early Thurs afternoon, and I'm duly wired for sound. Of course, not a wonky beat noted since, lol. I did get a small bed of Golden Bantam corn planted, but not the Painted Mountain yet. I weeded most of the raspberries and a good percentage of the strawberries, and covered the bean seeds with sheers (along with the corn). 

I did most of my laundry on Thurs, until I ran out of steam around 8pm. Finished it up on Friday, including bleaching the sheers I forgot in my garden last fall. Believe it or not, they are as good as new! Let's see, what else...pulled most of 5 gallon oil buckets apart so they can be washed - have a few stubborn ones, but most were oily enough to slide apart with a bit of muscle. Strained all the water from the buckets on one side of the barn, scrubbed all the buckets and set them to catch the next rain fall. Did a good cleanup in the feed/tack stall and center barn aisle. Took a couple crowbars and a hammer to some packing crates...more lumber for raised beds or whatever.  Worked hard both Thur and Friday, but slept in on Sat, since I had to work tonight.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen - No brainer.....Wedding......or shooting???? Shooting GF!! Go shooting!!

We went to the gun gallery, again yesterday.....The "Divas" were having an event! The lanes were heavy with the color of Pink and the scent of gunpowder and perfume!! I was giddy!!

Got a laser put on my Sig p238 and an extended clip.....OH! I am so in love with this sidearm. It is so light to carry. Shoots as smooth as slicing hot butter!!! No Kick with the Houge grips! UmmmmmmHummmmm! :bouncy::bouncy:

Cuz has made good on his word to buy and install a Tornado shelter. We are going to the "Doomsday Shelter" folks next weekend!! He has an appointment - We will get to see what goes on there, up front, close and personal! I CANNOT WAIT!!!!!!!! :bandwagon::bandwagon:

BTW - I think "Doomsday Prepper", show starts again June 27 - Chek your local listings! I have been going thru serious withdrawal.

Well, gotta go... The ironing board and starched jeans are waiting for me. And I just HAVE to get started on some of that vac packing. Already picked the garden this morn before the heat sets in!


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi All. I haven't been on here in a very long time. Probably several months. I am going to try to do better about it.

We have been working on lots of on going projects and have completed several. We got the new water catchment system up and going. Dh got several small projects done around the house, so the house needs no work at the moment. 

We planted a few more grapes, and fruit trees. We have been working on the garden, we expanded it this year. I think we expanded it a little to much because we are having a hard time keeping up with it. So the garden has been taking most of my time.

I had most of the dental work done that I had been putting off. I go back this week to have it finished. Dh and the kids will be seeing the dentist soon. All of us have been to the dr and had physicals. Kids have all been to the eye dr. Seems like we put these things off all the time but it's so necessary. Dh and I have also been doing some extra exercising and dieting, it's paying off, I'm feeling better and my clothes are all getting to big.

I started boxing up my big clothes and took some to GW, keeping the rest in case they are needed in the future. Hopefully they won't be needed by me  I plan to finish it today.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

We lost all but one of our guineas. They flew the coop three days ago and only one showed back up. He is living with the chickens now. We contacted the lady we bought them from and asked about buying a dozen guinea eggs as we just had a hen go broody and figured things might go better if we let her hatch and raise the keets. I know they will still wander but I'm hoping it will help them know where the general home area is. 

We spent most of yesterday in the garden. Dh weedeated most of the rows that we won't be tilling between any more. I tilled up one last spot to plant a new variety of beans to save seed from. It was a blank area in the garden and I'm glad it's was there to squeeze these beans into.

The squash and zucchini are coming in now and we've already had two suppers with them. It's great when you get those first few meals with fresh garden foods.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well DH's leg is better enough that his is now going up and down stairs on his feet (verse on his butt). His computer and re-loading bench are in the basement, but those stairs have no hand railing....not real good way to put one on. Yesterday, he came up with an idea of putting 2 up. One for the top part of the stairs out of black pipe and a fixed to the drywall. Then a free standing handrail for the bottom half. Of course like all "out of the blue" projects that means other things have to get done, too. SO...I had to break down and make a color choice for the kitchen. The stairwell to the basement is the same color as the kitchen and if we are going to put up a hand rail I want to paint first! Not to mention the hand rail should keep the wall cleaner in the long run....we won't be running our hand down the wall as we go down those short, steep steps.

Being a color change it drives me nut having the stairwell a soft butter yellow and everything else BRIGHT golden yellow (think caution yellow but a bit deeper). Plan was to get 2 walls painted today.....I am very much NOT ODC, but once i had those two walls done I had to keep going....

Now the kitchen's empty, walls are painted (love this new "green" paint from ACE...not stick what so ever and it cleans up SO EASY!) and the rest of the house is a total mess, lol. I also turned the island (which is a major dumping ground). It now goes across a window, but the kitchen feel twice as big. Not sure what DH will think....

But that again, that opened another can of worms.....my kitchen needs color. I've taken the garland down that have been up (replaced with new/clean every few years) on the top pf my cabinet since we moved here 14 yrs ago. It's not going back up. Now I need to find pretty, colorful things to put up there that are functional. I'm thinking maybe some tins that I can store stuff in (kitchen is farmhouse style). So this project of a hand rail has now got me looking for curtains, canister/tin type things and a bunch of stuff to get rid of! Hope I'm done before the garden is producing.....


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been lazy about the food preps for the last couple of months, concentrating mostly on the vegetable garden, the fruit orchard, and the yard work. Then last week DH told me that things were looking bad at his job - there might be a shake-up coming. So I printed off my inventory sheet and headed down to the basement to take stock. We're not too badly off - though nowhere near the 1 year storage I'm aiming for. I noted all the things that were critically low and was able to pick most of them up when I went into town this morning. Then I checked the inventory list again and decided what were the next most critical items to pick up next time. So I feel a little better about the possibility of DH's job being shaky, and it was good to get a kick in the pants and some warning to check the stocks...


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

It took a good bit of searching, but I finally found a EMT/Trauma Kit I ordered. Also, added head/neck stabilizers/ burn/large deep wound supplies, infection control, wool burn blankets,CPR masks etc.

It was more pricy, than I have hoped....but, if the time comes we have to use it, we will be grateful to have it. This has been on my list for some time, so I am glad to have it on it's way. It is a great deal more than"bandaids". 

Also, ordered a good stock of Silica Gel Desiccants for ammo and arms safes.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

That's on our "to do" list, too, TDD. Where did you end up ordering your "kit" from?

AI - prayers for sanity for you and your husband. I know that even if one doesn't lose their job in a "shake up" they do loose a big piece of sanity!

Went out last night after a round of storms to see if there was any damage to the garden. After two days of storms (short, heavy, fast rain) 1/2 of my garden has doubled in size! Before storms we were about 8" below average for rain this year. When looking the fruit trees over we found one of the apple trees has apples! They are only 3 yrs old, so I wasn't expecting any yet. Looks like we make got 20 or so Fuji apples this year.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

We were blessed with 1.5" rain again this weekend. Came down so hard I was afraid to look at the garden come daylight. Amazing how much better plants do with rain water for some unknown reason. Picked our first sweet corn,cabbage,beets and tomatoes and only mid-June. Every year a new adventure....only thing that never changes are the rocks....

Finally finally got canning jars sorted. I know the DG jars are fine but I prefer to pressure can in my Ball/Kerr jars. Just me being nutty. Didn't realize I have over 800 jars!!! Found a dozen Golden Harvest and they are now filled with luscious new honey. Take that Mr. Bear! Star thistle main crop now and it makes a beautiful light honey. Then buckwheat if we get more rain. Only one colony left so being more diligent about extracting and replacing supers. Pa really happy with the new extractor and other honey equipment we invested in pre-bear. He was using an extractor he bought from his beekeeping mentor back in the 60's! Definitely time for an update.

Off to the dump, library and dentist appointment for Pa. Need to get more shock for pool--looks like I'm going in to get those last leaves in the middle. Ugh, At least clear enough to see them....son did the majority and scooped up dead mouse! A new cover lasted thru one ferocious windstorm last fall. Also canning jar lids for things I give away or can for the kids' pantries.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

TDD - I found a free source for desiccant packs.. I talked with a phone company employee (he's also a ham radio operator) and found out that AT&T tosses them out with the trash. They come with most of their electronic equipment. So Every month or so, I wind up with a medium sized box full of them, which I share with other locals that I know. Plus I got the employee his paperwork from the Sheriff's Office for obtaining his CCW License, even though he can't carry in his company truck while he is out and about in the very rural areas.

I also found a deal on rolls of some medical 'waterproof' tape, used for securing gauze and bandages to stock up my many 1st aid kits. I have a stockpile of 4X4 and other sizes of gauze pads that I wound up with after my many surgeries. But it seems that I run out of adhesive tape, long before I would need to restock on bandages.

Jen - Your description of your husband's method of going up and down the stairs, brought back memories of when I had a full leg cast for my broken leg/ and after it was removed when I had bandages on my surgical sites. The very same method was how I was able to finally get up and down the narrow/ steep stairs at the old 2 story Victorian house I used to live in. For over 6 weeks I was not able to sleep in my own bed, which was upstairs on the 2nd floor. I wound up sleeping on the radio room floor, which was next to one of the bathrooms that I could sort of crawl to without using a pair of crutches.

Jen - I also hope you get a chuckle out of this, but my neighbors have also taken to using 'swill cheese' as a way to describe that wonderful holey dairy product!

Well yesterday I found some good sales while in town. It seems that one of the supermarkets had a clearance special on some steaks, so I picked up several for grilling up at the neighbors. We like to have a BBQ every couple of weeks, and it is a group effort. The neighbor's wife enjoys it, because us guys do all of the cooking and cleaning, and she gets to enjoy an afternoon relaxing in the sun (if it isn't too foggy out).

I need to make time later this week to get around to shooting my latest firearm - the Taurus .38 special revolver with a 4 inch barrel, now that I have plenty of ammunition for it. I need to find a couple of different holsters (Shoulder and IWB types) that will allow me to use it for a CCW weapon. Then I will have to officially qualify at the range, in order to add it to my CCW License (we are limited to 3 different weapons on our California CCW License).

This week I have to make 4 trips to town, so I'll be looking for a couple of other items that I have been wanting. Such as more 5 gallon food grade buckets and some more 1/2 inch or larger diameter nylon rope. I might go by Harbor Freight this afternoon and see what they have on sale. I could also use another headlamp to leave both of my hands free when the power goes out. Sometimes it can be difficult to try and hold a 4 battery "D cell" Mag Light flashlight, when one needs to use 2 hands while working in the dark.

I also had another friend (he's a professional scrounger) that found me a couple of Foodsaver vacuum sealers, since my old one died a while back. One is supposed to work, and the other will pull a vacuum, but it wont seal. So I need to order some more rolls of bags for them off of Ebay, and maybe a set of mason jar sealing attachments (regular and wide mouth) and the necessary hose for the accessory port used for sealing 'dry goods'.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

radiofish said:


> Jen - I also hope you get a chuckle out of this, but my neighbors have also taken to using 'swill cheese' as a way to describe that wonderful holey dairy product!


Maybe I should copy write that name :hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen - www.first-aid-product.com/www.chiefsupply.com/ I just kinda made up the difference on my own. Head stabilizers, folding trauma gurney, etc....These sites will give you a start.....It can be a bit overwhelming....just trying to choose. I wanted stuff for gun shot type of injuries.... or deep wounds, shock, etc.....you know, things a bandaid and a little gauze and tape won't take care of. I also ordered a "Canine" first aid kit. I have working dogs and they do need medical attention from time to time. They had to go to the Vet for treatment after last years wildfires.

You might start with a "wish" list...then go from there.......good luck.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Finally! I managed to get all the rice vacpacked!! Woo HOO!
Busy busy, here!


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Firewood - did anyone mention cutting and splitting firewood yet? This is an important one to us. Last year we had to be away from our Homestead for seven months (due to family illness out of state and we went to help out). We were finally able to move back home December 1st. But, we did not have enough firewood. We had to burn green which was hard and messy.

This summer I am obsessed with finding dead standing wood to cut and split so we have drier wood this winter. 

Today a neighbor gave us two oak logs he had cut two summers ago. They are still solid and nice and dry. We split about half of it and will split the rest this weekend.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We aren't doing firewood, yet. But we have to buy it and have it delivered. Most of last winters is still out there! Once the weather cools...next week maybe...kids and I will go out and re-stack it all. Some of it is now 2 yrs old, so it has shrunk a bit and we should be able to stack it up all nice and neat/ tight. I'm hoping to make the pile look small enough that when I mention to DH in Sept that we need to order wood, it will look like we need to order wood. IE an empty wood deck. They way it's stacked now, it doesn't look like we have much room for more.

Finished DD's history for next year. I made all her worksheets, entered the lesson plan into our tracking program, cataloged the books and know which ones we still need to get. I even have all the worksheet printed out and ready to go! I have all of DS's stuff done, too...just not printed out. His will take a much larger binder then hers, so I need to find a sturdy one for it.

Our new handrail is painted and dry. Now we just need to screw it to the wall. Should be a 10 minute project tonight once DH gets home. Also painted the 3 black baskets I use for storage about the kitchen cabinets. With the new color on the wall the black didn't work. Now they are a deep brick red and they "pop" up there. Not sure what I'll keep in them, they have been holding canning lids and rings but I have a better place for those now.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, thankfully, we are still not in the market for firewood....thanks to our more than generous neighbor from last year. That is one chore I am glad I am not facing this year.

DH has been doing double time mowing and bailing hay. That is what cost us BIG TIME $$$$$$ in last years drought.
We have a big dry spell forcast starting next week, so we will bring in all in.....another huge chore!

I helped a gal pick out a "starter" weapon, yesterday. She has been carrying on about the "Zombie's" coming. .....I tell ya I had to fight myself, not to laugh out loud at the things she was saying. I did not tip my hand...I just told her what I thought was a decent enough starter gun and she asked me to help her find one.

Tomorrow, we are off to the Doomsday Shelters place to see what Cuz is looking to buy. I am excited, I want to see what is going on over there. We are going to the range after that.

Placed an order for some Gamma lids. I am experiencing 5gallon bucketitis.
We officially hit summer here 100F+......no rain.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Still have our double log truck of wood to cut/split plus double that in tops stacked out in the woods from logging last year. Days aren't long enough and this crazy August heat in June is really knocking our plans astray. Get up early, work until melting and then go back out in evening until can't see, Pool pump dead when tried to hook it up...same one for 20 years so not complaining...but sure didn't want that expense. The idea of 18,000 gals.clean accesible water decided us so Pa off to town to pick up new motor. Water clean enough to filter now. Frogs have departed.

I love Gamma lids. Actually have 6 new ones bought when EE had them on sale along with ten new buckets. Haven't found anywhere to get good buckets around these parts. Don't know what I'll put in this little hoard but they'll get used, I'm sure.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Deleted....more whine then prep related


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Aw, Jen, it's ok to whine once in a while between friends. Sometimes we all need to vent a little.

I'm trying to figure out how to type on my Kindle....very slow so far and I really should be outside. Guess I'd better get to work.


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

Picked berries for the last two days. Froze most of them but going to make a couple pies for Sunday with the others. Hopefully in a few days we can pick some more.

Picked up some canning jars at the GW. Also got a few board games. Then went to the grocery store and got canned chicken at half off. Wasn't planning on buying any but couldn't pass it up. On the way home we stopped at a yard sale and bought an almost new upright freezer for a great price. So we did good today.

Now time to clean out the freezer and put everything away. Plan on cleaning out the garage this weekend if it all possible. Now that we got the new freezer we really can't put it off any longer since I can't use the freezer until I can plug it in.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Aw, Jen, it's ok to whine once in a while between friends. Sometimes we all need to vent a little.


Appreciated. Long story short I had a medical procedure today that they had to stop in the middle of because I got "sick". I do this with all procedures - nearly faint (BP dropped to 95/55 kind of stuff, the getting "sick" was new). Thing is I still have to have a biopsy, somehow.

Can't think of any way to "prep" for this problem


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Jen -- could you do a mind over matter thing? Focus your mind on something specific and ignore the procedure. I've done this during MRI's when I begin to panic from being shut in. I take my mind on a vacation in a different direction. I might focus on a hymn, Scripture, somewhere I'd like to be, mentally "write" a letter to someone, story line of a book, plans for a project, anything except what happening to my body.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

We finally made it out to weed some beans last night. The peas are starting to fill and the green beans are looking good. I need to pick cucumbers today and may make a mini batch of pickles. Tomorrow is when the eggs in our homemade incubator are supposed to hatch. I don't have much hope for them but we'll see. The temperature wouldn't regulate until I was finally able to increase the humidity a lot. 

No yard sales this weekend as cash flow is non existent this week.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

JEN (((((HUGS)))))), It okay. We all have those moments. I think you are going thru some of the same stuff as I. None of it is pleasant and the emotional toll is off the hook. I'm here if ya want to talk.
Anne


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> Jen -- could you do a mind over matter thing? Focus your mind on something specific and ignore the procedure. I've done this during MRI's when I begin to panic from being shut in. I take my mind on a vacation in a different direction. I might focus on a hymn, Scripture, somewhere I'd like to be, mentally "write" a letter to someone, story line of a book, plans for a project, anything except what happening to my body.


That had been the plan. Buy they said no to my mp3 player (music calms this savage beast) and the TV they had 2' from my face I couldn't hear very well (my own hearing loss issues) and I couldn't see without my glasses which I wasn't allowed to wear. By the time I realized what was going on my mind was paralyzed, for lack of a better term, and all I could do was tell them what was happening so they could work on getting the needle out so I didn't hurt myself.

I hope to have better mental organization when I walk in next time (do this then that plan). They got one sample, but not of what they were trying to get.....


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Today is the day.... We are off to DeepEarth Bunkers with our CUZ, to size up the bunkers they make. ON a side note.......I cannot speak for my actions, if I run in to that smart mouth kid. Just saying..........

We are going up to "their" new range. afterward.

I feel a little guilty, our farm helpers are stuck here picking the garden and stowing hay and vegs.......in triple digit heat. I am leaving them lots of Iced Tea and goodies.... hope it helps.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> JEN (((((HUGS)))))), It okay. We all have those moments. I think you are going thru some of the same stuff as I. None of it is pleasant and the emotional toll is off the hook. I'm here if ya want to talk.
> Anne


Yep, no diagnosis. I have a long family history of "that looks bad" but turns out to be nothing once tested. I just need to get through the testing part.

I so want to be a fly in your car, TDD! I'd love to go check that place out, too! Maybe take some salt water taffy and fill the kids mouth


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Busy outside day for some of us. DH and DS headed out to get Pipestone wood for Scouts this morning. Scout leader asked DS if he was available for yard work, of course he was! So after he cut our grass (small city lot, goes fast) I had about 1/2 a bag of grass to put in the garden. When DS came home from his leaders they brought 4 bags!! The rest of my garden is now covered and I had a bag full to add to the compost pile!!! (yes, I'm a cheap date, LOL).

After bumping around online and in magazines I decided to challenge my kids with a project. I want them to make a solar cooker from cardboard boxes we can play with. We live in cloudy NE Ohio, so there aren't many days it would work.....but the learning they would get from it is worth a bit of glue and tin foil. And any excuse to head over to ReStore is good, as I'm thinking they will be our best source for cheap plexiglass or glass. Even if we can only cook a few batches of cookies a year, it will be fun.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hugs, Jen - any way they can give you some Valium or something before they do the biopsy? It might help. I want to see pics and text of your kids and their solar cookers. I have a book I printed off the internet (.pdf) on solar cookers, how to make them and use them. I'm pretty sure I have everything to make one except for TIME!

I worked a half shift tonight, and am hanging around to make use of the internet...this counts as a call off for me, so I don't have to worry about getting called off any time soon. 

My Golden Bantam corn is up and so are my bush and pole beans, now that I covered them with a sheer so the birds couldn't eat the seeds. I really need to get my tomatoes in the ground, but it's been raining so much on my days off that I haven't been able to get into the garden much. At least I'm not lacking for rain water at the moment. Our annual drought in my area usually starts July 5th and runs through late Sept or sometime in Oct, so I should be pouring a lot more water into the big tanks. No excuse, but sheer laziness on my part. I need to move some fence posts, level the ground, stack some pallets and put the 275 gallon tanks up on the pallets, then run the gutters off the barn straight to a filter and into the tanks. That would make it pretty easy to fill. Maybe I'll do that if it's not pouring rain in the morning. Unfortunately, the forecast is for more rain.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

eep:Well, well, well. DeepEarth Bunkers is quite the place. Didn't see high and mighty mouthy kid. 

Our cuz did not make his choice.... yet. It is really a lot to digest and of course, everthing comes with a additional price tag. He asked us to help him think it though without the pressure of being there on the spot.

Wise decision......we all had a jillion questions. But, what about?, and then what if,?and how does that work?, etc. Research, need much more research befor any cash exchanges hands.

I can see where folks with $$ and fear could make a knee jerk decision, then wind up with something less than they thought or much to much$$ spent for something they never even thought of. Bottom line....fear sells.

BTW - Both Doomsday Prepper's and Doomsday Shelter both start again this WEDNESDAY, check your local listings.

I just heard Hurricane Debbie is expected to strenthen and hit Texas this weekend. Guess I will go get some fresh water/ batteries ammo and gas for the gennie. WE are not coastal, but these big storms always bring tons of strangers and lookie loos to the area.:hobbyhors


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen - I go Tuesday for my testing. Take care sweetie! You don't have to be brave....just make them give you some more Lidocaine. I had to ask for it three times.....hey, I ain't proud! ( I am a tough farm girl, but THAT gouging is ridiculous!)

It is going to be a part of yours an my life forever more. Do what you need to , to get thru it.
((((((MANY HUGS)))))


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Had the canner gauges tested by Extension Service which we do each year. Both are fine. 

Pulled the peas out of the garden and planted a row of green beans. Planted another row of green beans where the carrots didn't germinate. Dug out a row of multiplier onions so have another open place to plant. Trying to decide what I want in there. Maybe baby lima beans or try carrots again. Weeded, weeded and weeded some more. Hung out two loads of wash. Usually do washing on Saturday but it was rainy off and on yesterday. 

Just wrote another big check for six months car insurance. Insurance is a huge part of our budget. Medicare, Medicare supplement, RX insurance, car insurance, household insurance, life insurance. I guess I can comfort myself with the knowledge we've collected more benefits than the premiums we've paid with dh's huge medical bills and losing a house and two cars in a tornado but YIKES its so much money going going gone.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Phffffffft! Looks like the weathercasters got it wrong again..... Debby is ovr FL headed east. OH well, I got some fresh batteries out of it!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well im still around burried in garden goodies... have had family in for a week and got to teach them how to make soap from scratch and we fished EVERY day from 5-10am before it got hot! Were averaging 90Â° and they are from michigan (traverse area) that dont see this heat lol so alot of indoor...but did hit a few gun stores and got Ã  mini shoot on...ok ive lost my touch need to practice more! I fear a BAD winter...all my apples,plums ect are all ripe aleady...veggies growing like wild fire (if i keep watering lol). Last time stuff grew like this we had an ice storm! Errrggg.... well off to gun store so hubby can get his ccdw gun....ive been offically "carrying "for a week....huge step for me coming from a family that waved them at ya as a scaded tactic (as a kid)...so over coming my fears and carring a loaded and one in chamber is a huge step!but feel safer!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey, TDD, did you see the Duracell ads where they are talking about some kind of guarantee that the batteries will stay good for 10 years. I just barely caught the ad and I think they said something along the lines of "coming soon". I'll have to listen for it again and see what it's all about.

Got rained out yesterday - of course it cleared off about the time I had to get ready for work.  This is my "Friday", so I'll have a few days off to work outside. I guess the weather is supposed to improve over the next few days, so I might actually get something done. 

I would really like to get Jon on the ball to finish my truck and bring it home to me. It's full of windows and sliding glass doors just waiting to be framed up into my greenhouse/sun room. He's been taking his own sweet time finishing it up - been over 4 months now that I haven't had the use of my F-150 and I NEED it back! That's going to be a conversation I need to have with him this morning. I think I'll stop in at the plant to talk to him on my way home from work this morning.

Nearly fair time here - less than a month away. I'm looking at my garden and it's pathetic. That doesn't bode well for garden dept entries again this year (3rd cold, wet Spring in a row). I need to do through and do more canning and dehydrating for fair entries. It gives me a good excuse to get more preps put up, and it's good for a bit of premium money, too. Every little bit I can put toward paying down the mortgage counts. I can see the finish line on that goal!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Good job, Jen! 

Trade ya 15 or 20 degrees for some of my rain.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Dh and I canned some pickles up yesterday. Made the discovery that one of my jugs of vinegar was only 4% acidity which was okay as I had only used it for cleaning or souring milk and checked it before I went to can with it. We had another couple of jugs that were 5% so all was well with that. I need to stock up on vinegar more which I'll use some of the Heinz coupons that came out in Sunday's paper for and more sugar. 

Garden is doing well. Tonight will be a stir fry with all types of squash and things thrown in.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Oh forgot to add, DH did a side job replacing windows and guess what!!! I got all the "Storm windows" from the job!!! About 10 huge windows/screens (some were broken but thats ok) And he is going to BUILD ME A GREEN HOUSE!! ( not that we need one in this 90 degree heat, but i can grow year round!!!)
We are SOOOO worried this will be a bad winter with how things are going... we are in a severe drought here and im having to water garden DAILY (nightly) just to keep it going... But as of now i have enough pickles to last a decade!! LOL and zucchini OMG IM begging ppl to take!! (actually they are paying me!!) I have one more lady wanting ONE more batch of pickles then Im yanking the plants (feeding chicken them!!) and was thinking of possibly pushing my luck and planting more corn in its place... Ya'll wouldnt belive the size of tomatoes and plants out there now.... I'll have to get a photo tomrrow am when its "SOMEWHAT" cooler.... lol I DO NOT go outside past 10 am til 6 pm if I can help it... plus having 2 vehicles with OUT A/c and mine having NO windows that open.. I dont leave!!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

You all are enablers! All this talk of the TV show Jericho over the past years which we never heard of other then here (we were out of the country when it was on TV) got my curiosity up. So I happened to notice our Library has it on DVD. I brought home season 1, I'm hooked and we are only 4 episodes in! Afraid it might turn "ugly" so only DH and I are watching it. DS could handle it, but DD is too young and tenderhearted. DH is already saying he hopes we can glean some ideas or open up our thinking a bit more from it.....even though we know it's all "Hollywood" we have found that we can still find good ideas or find hole we hadn't noticed before.


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

I meet a lady thru a mutual friend that has a child that has some of the same medical issues as my dd. Anyway her daughter no longer needs some of her supplies so she gave them to us!!!! I am very excited and blessed. There is noway I could have ever bought them. She said she would let me know anytime she has extra supplies. I have been trying to think of a thank you gift to give her. Maybe a few jars of homemade jelly and applebutter with some homemade bread?. Anyway I hope someday my dd will nolonger need the supplies and I can pass them on to someone else.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

LAWDY!! 104F Here yesterday. The garden is starting to show the effects of the sweltering heat and humidity......and me too!

Fostermomma - That sounds like a wonderful gift! I'm sure she will adore it.
MGM - Yep - I caught a blip on that ad too. I'm gonna keep an eye out for those batteries.
Those poor folks in Fl, are getting hammered with rain. 

Testing at Dr. today (HUGS JEN), for me. So, of course, I am VERY anxious.

Jen - We gave you fair warning on Jehrico - you can't watch it enough! I LOVE me some Jehrico!

GB - AWSOME on those windows!

Doing my EOM shopping this week.... Hopefully, I can find a special or two.

Gotta go....my day awaits!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Prayers of strength and calm TDD! And...um...no, I wasn't "warned". It was more of dangling a carrot in front of the donkey......I just finally bit


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Today We didnt do much but went fishing for a few hours... since today is going to be the coolest day (90) for the next week... They are saying all 100's ICK!!!

Hubby did get a Taurus 38 Revolver +p (what ever that is lol) and let me tell ya I fired that (and he warned me to put in ear plugs but ehhhh mines not that loud ....) OH BOY i fired right on every time and not as bad as a kick as my 9... but ummmm lol My ears RANG TIL I WENT TO BED!!! OK REVOLVERS must have EAR protection!!!

We were at the gun store and I seen the "cutest" lil gun and they are crazy if they think for a lil, 2 shot 22 gun smaller than my mini doxie's poo, that they will get $400 they are outta their mind!!! Even though I could so easily hide that lil do dad in my bra lol!!!

Well off to pkg up the 22 fillets of fresh catfish we caught and stay cool... OUR garden is still going crazy but ready to rip up pickle cuke plants!! I DONT want anymore lol


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

We went to a pick your own blueberry farm today and picked 2 gallons. I have lots of ideas for them and dh said we might go back next week for some more. It was a very nice place with well mowed rows and a lot of bushes. I hope to can some, freeze some, dry some, and bake with some!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:shocked:*106F* yesterday..oh my!!
It's 3:am and still 90F
104F today
Dr. Appt and test went fine!! 
I think we are going to pick the garden clean....except for Okra and a few Tomato's and let the heat have it. We could use our rain reserves......but, it is awful early to put a drain on that. I am sure they will curtail all water useage very soon, due to the tremendous heat, and the lake is already showing heat stress.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Almost nine am and only 68 degrees! Was the same yesterday....don't know how to act. Pa said it was in 50's at 4 when he got up. Only up to 89 yesterday which sure beats the 100's. Not ready to give up on the garden. Doing fine with the shuffling of soaker hoses. We are blessed with a wonderful deep well...just filled pool with it, in fact. We weren't gonna open pool but it sure feels good when afternoon comes and you are forced inside with the heat otherwise.Lost pool cover to a high windstorm last wnter so pool started out green sludge...amazing what chlorine can do! One of the things we store

Pa and I went and signed our wills yesterday. Something we've put off way way way too long. D/t family situation there are serveral people that we don't want to have any possibility of getting this farm. Plus really lax in not having power of attorney and medcial directives. With one simple form the farm goes to our two boys if we both are gone with no probate. Lots cheaper than I expexted and made a new friend in our lady lawyer who is a newbie chicken raiser...think we spent more times talking chickens and fixing picky eater kids than we did anything legal! 

Son and grandson here this week.His BIL had brain tumor surgery three weeks ago....doing fine and no speech deficiencies which they were worried about but also cant work/drive for 6 mos. So DIL and her mom working with others to have a benifit for him and somehow I'm gonna have to get a quilt done by Sept. Will call on my handy husband who is a master at rotary cutting! Son and I do quilts together alot,actually....one cuts and presses while the other sews. You can really zip along.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Started ripping out some zucchini plants, and some pickle plants... less strain on the watering... heat this week is up to 108!!! uggg gonna be a hot one! But do have some veggies to put up today.. if i get the energy! If not i guess i get up BRIGHT and early and start!
Stay hydrated all!!!


----------



## CCCC (Nov 21, 2011)

New here, been reading for a while, joined homesteading today just for this forum.

Been being trained in prepping my whole life by my family and did not even know it. This is a great forum and I am always learning new things and what I can be doing, was to do stuff better and finding lots of useful information. Thanks.

Own a small ranch a some cows 90 miles from where my wife and I are now located, bought 5 acres and a nice home 3 years ago and have been working on it ever since.

Planted new berry bushes, fruit trees(addition to apple trees, took out fence and in the process of putting in new for pasture. Also added evergreens and spruce for wind protection. One rain barrell in place-3 to go, 5'x16' raised garden bed with additional used protein tubs for plants.

Recently took my concealed weapons class and got my card, planning on buying new pistol. Currently reload my own shotgun shells and do a lot of hunting for my own meat. Some canned goods and food stored up.

Serious concerns with beginning of a drought and no fruit this year.

Wife thinks I am nuts!

Hello that is my story in short, just wanted to say hello and give a idea on my prepping.
Thanks for being a great resource.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

HOWDY!! from Texas!.......Welcome CCCC.
Sounds like you are off to a great start!
And, No, you are not NUTS!! LOL!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

GB - Yep, we ripped out pea's, cukes, and anything else that is suffering! 108?I thought I was gonna pass-on in 106F.....no breeze -HIGH humidity. pffffffft.......At least, it less than 6 months until Winter!! LOL!! No joke.....I can hardly stand the thought of those canners steaming and heating things up more. (ugh!) I guess I will just have to put on my big girl pants and sweat away!! 104F today.
My Border Collie pack, have declared that it is the "Dog days of Summer." They won't come out of the shade or a/c.....Can't blame 'em.
I am floating frozen plastic jugs of previously- used canning water in the cattle, horse, dog, critter and flock's water tanks....just to give them a bit of relief!
Stay hydrated, indeed.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I managed to get eight 1/2 pints of blueberry jam the other night after I posted. I've frozen some of the berries and will probably make another run of jam today. 

Dh is still insisting that he buy me an All American 930 canner for our anniversary coming up. I'm hesitant to spend that much but I've wanted one for SO long that it getting harder to resist. I know I'd be very happy to have it come green bean season which should be starting next week if we could get a little rain. I'm always checking prices on the 930 so I'm going to be seriously looking for the absolute best price this weekend. I'm thinking nobody is going to be able to beat Amazon.com with their free shipping.

I picked our first mess peas yesterday and then had to rob our first hill of taters as you cannot have fresh peas without fresh taters. The potatoes have done better than I expected so that was a nice surprise. Supper was fantastic with a blueberry cobbler for dessert.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Hillbillygal, you won't regret buying the All-American. We've had a small one since the 60's but I'm in love with my double decker one I bought last year. Why? Because with the wt system instead of dial I don't have to spend the whole day in kitchen watching the dial for flucuations in pressure. Go for the best! Got ours thru Amazon, cheapest there. We have Amazon Prime and I think it was a great investment. Know I've already saved the price of membership in less than 6 mos. on postage and 2 day free shipping can't be beat.

Was picking sweet corn and glanced over at my Delicious tomatoes...wow, the whole two rows with 4-5 ripe tomatoes on every plant and I hadn't been paying attention to them at all. Not even watering. Picked 29#. Then weeding thru the 5 varieties of peppers I found my bells were producing like crazy. Usually they don't do much until late summer. Decided to pull the cabbage and make saurkraut, Use that space for more beets/beans. Think this years' sucess is only 'cause I'm retired now and can devote enough time to garden and rotating soaker hoses to keep it thriving. Hate to think what time/effort you'd have to put in in a survival situation...106 degrees couldn't stop you if it meant starving. Scary thoughts.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm not ready to even think about temps over 100! It was 82 here yesterday and only projected to get to 72 today. 72 is more comfortable for working, IMO. I got busy and moved the fence posts and other misc wood away from the back of the barn, ripped off sod and leveled the ground for 12' along the length of one stall back there, then hauled pallets over to stack 3 high before moving the water tanks. I moved the 1st tank into place, but still need to move 3 more and finish painting them all black. I started hooking gutters together, too, but I still need to figure out how I'm going to attach them to the barn. The metal roof hangs out 4-6" from the metal framing, so I'm going to have to figure out some blocks, I think.

I've been walking with my older dd, and am hoping to kidnap one of my grands (Lindsay) for an overnight visit today. Gonna walk w/K first. Then it's off home to get something done outside.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Heat is to get here today and last for the next week. I gave everything a good watering last night. I've been very sparse on the watering, so I still have some water in the rain barrels. The de-humidifer in the basement keeps water coming, so I only have to hook up a hose to do the patch out back by the alley. I plant "early" stuff back there, so it's almost done and won't need watered much longer. I should start more broccoli so I can get a second planting in back there :hrm:. Lots of "green marbles" out there....maybe we will have some garden tomatoes ready in a few weeks!! The ones from the store are just flavorless!!!!!!

Today is the first "Park Day" for our new home school group (same group of people we "hung with"....just splintered off from what was turning into a dictatorship). Since tomorrow is pay day and the park is in the middle of the shopping district we will do our shopping after park time today (spare the gas!). SO...I needed a shopping list, I write down what I use from storage as I use it, but that doesn't always give me a true list (only 3 items this time!?). So I sat down and finally finished my 4 week menu plan for warm weather!! Now a have a great shopping list and meals planned for the next month and beyond. Lots of cook on the grill stuff and very little oven use. Will double up and make bread, muffins and cookies on pizza nights.

No word back from the medical professionals on the "next attempt". Next few weeks are going to get crazy busy with camps and such (July is crazy every year around here!).....we'll see if they call in time to get squeezed in.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen - It's so hot here....that cooking outside is WORSE than inside!!!

Hillbillygal -GET that All American..... fast!! It will be one of your most treasured items, ever!!

Got 8 pints of peas canned yesterday.....another 8 is finishing up right now. A few more pounds to shell. ummmmmm!
Few jars of pickles in the crock.

Gonna try to take advantage of any loss leader pre 4th sales and of course, shooting range, etc. I got a surprise gift.... that .....I am not sure of .....just yet..... a Beretta 391 semi-auto......I'll try to be brave enough to test it out this weekend. It may knock me on my kiester!:ashamed: Ya'll won't laugh too hard at me will ya?

MGM - As usual,I think you are triplets...dang gf, you are a working machine! Any blips on that new accessory you have been wearing? Don't over do it, Missy!! Hope you have a great time with your grands.

RF - This is one of your busiest "Full Dress" weekends, isn't it? Have a good and patriotic time!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Gonna try to take advantage of any loss leader pre 4th sales and of course, shooting range, etc. I got a surprise gift.... that .....I am not sure of .....just yet..... a Beretta 391 semi-auto......I'll try to be brave enough to test it out this weekend. It may knock me on my kiester!:ashamed: Ya'll won't laugh too hard at me will ya?


We would never laugh at you....we'll laugh WITH you


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

11 pint jars at the thrift store.

Couple days ago the local HEB had salmon in the 14 oz can marked down 57Â¢ ea! There were only 4 left.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Ok, forgot to post yesterday... but the food bank calls me when they have surplus veggies ( cuz they know i preserve it) well last month i got 30 heads cabbage , this month it was corn, beans, maters, and more cabbage (i turned down!!) Well i got the corn, beans, maters all done, and finally bucked up and am trying my hand at sour kraut ( can it be that easy REALLY!?? )
Today, just paid the bills to keep the ac on!! LOL its ONLY 105 right now!! but uggg suppose to be there for a week... trying to keep up the watering ( hour each night at 7 pm!!) Trying to keep the goats cool and poor chickens.. lol 

Now to go research how to make a green house outta them windows!!  Hubby wants some "eye" patterns to go from!!!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Paid the bills today. I had a second hen go broody and I hate to waste a sitting so I called the lady I've been buying guineas and guinea eggs from to see if she had anything as my hens aren't cooperating with the heat. She said she was having the same issues but if I didn't care about mixed breeds, she could let me have some mixed Ameraucana eggs she had. I don't care what breed the hens are so I asked her if I could come get some. She had me an assortment of eggs ready. I have no idea what they all are but it should be interesting! My rooster will have some serious questions for these hens, lol! One is hatching out guineas and the other is hatching out who knows what!

Dh says I can order my canner so I am a happy girl! I told that you all thought he was a good hubbie and I would treasure my canner. He said that he thought he was my treasure, lol.

Rice was on sale at the store for some reason today so I bought a few bags.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Didn't get to bring Lindsay home with me yesterday, but did have a good walk with Kaitlyn. Picked up a 25# bag of oatmeal at Winco, too. Over the last couple days, I finished adding nearly 2' to the length of the pallet stack for the water tanks and moved more tanks into place. I have 4 of them set up and ready to fill. When full, they'll hold 1100 gallons. I also spent quite a while taking apart packing crates and pallets, and stacking the rest of them neatly. Even spent some time trying out my new-to-me $5 shop vac by vacuuming out the SUV and Nissan p/u...not prep related, other than just taking care of what I have. Dug out the lid to my septic tank today, just as it seems that my drains are draining fine again. :shrug: I am still due for a pumpout, so I left a message to have someone call me back \onday. I've been tying the goats out each day that it's not raining, and am working on taming down the wild bunch. It started raining on them today and you should have heard the wailing! Supposed to rain again tomorrow, I guess, and then maybe summer will start! I don't want the super hot weather the rest of you seem to be having, but I'd love a string of 70-80 degree days!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - I'd love a string of 70-80 degree days, TOO!!
Only 102F yesterday. They say 99F by Sunday.

GB - I am with you.....just keep the cool air on....I don't care what it costs!

Last Peas are canning right now...then.... I am done for the weekend.....I think.

Jen-"We would never laugh at you....we'll laugh WITH you".......
I am going to hold ya to that! 
I'm not sure what to expect...I'm a tad leary....It looks pretty fierce. I hate gun-stock-shoulder. 

I'm still trying to figure out why Dh determined that particular one is for me?????????????? without seeming ungrateful or hurting his feelings....

Going out now to lug all the "ICE" jugs to the watering tanks for my stocks and flocks.....they seem to really appreciate a cool drink..... and ....it is frozen recycled canning water!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Dropped a bathroom sink, vanity and associated plumbing off at the ReStore. Few weeks back DH put a deep utility sink in the laundry room/bathroom on the first floor. Now I have a sink that is actually usable in there for washing and soaking stuff!!

Went to the farmer's market about 30 min away, only picked up a few tomatoes and mushrooms big enough to stuff. While there we headed over to the butcher that sells the GOOD meat. Picked up some sausage, steaks and chicken legs (all feed chemical free!!). That should allow us to have a nice summer celebration on Wednesday.

Got home and DH cut a piece of hardboard that we had to back a cheap bookcase we have that was racking. Seemed like a nicer request then asking him to make me another bookcase since this one was a cheapy that we picked up in Hungry to use there (particle board). The hardboard pieces he added to back should give us a few more years of use out of it.

DH and DS went to the range to shoot bows (and I'm sure they took the handguns, too....even though they didn't mention it, lol). DD and I stayed home and harvested the broccoli. Blanched and froze enough for a few meals. Made broccoli ice cubes to add to soups with the parts that were in bloom or about to be.

The heats a pain, but not too bad today. Got nice and cool last night so we opened up the house to cool it down, didn't have to turn on the window a/c unit till about 3:30....when we were done blanching broccoli. Kids are now set up outside under the tree playing cards. Hate to disturb them to cut the watermelon in the fridge....think I'll let them "play" a while longer...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

July's thread is posted, I'll leave this for a little bit, that one if for now.


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

Finished up cleaning the garage out. Got the new freezer cleaned up and going.

Got the guest room cleaned up and took somethings to GW. While I was there I got a couple grill tools.


----------

